# Olympics opening ceremony



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyone watching tonight..and how do the people out of london and further afield think of this once in a lifetime experience plus anyone got tickets


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I live in Cardiff and we had the olympic footy here wednesday in town, apart from it being a bit more crowded with the ladies i couldnt have give a toss tbh


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

My dad works for the olympics and said the opening cermony will be fantastic, he watched the rehersal a couple of days ago.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Am still training tonight, might watch it if its still on when i get in, not even sure when it starts to be honest.

Only bit im interested in is the weightlifting and of course the round up of bloopers at the end.

I do of course wish them all the best as they are so dedicated and are representing GB but im really not that fussed.


----------



## DFlynn (Sep 28, 2011)

olympics what? off to the gym at 8pm


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Round up of bloopers? Ie gymnasts pishing themselves lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm working at 10 but will try and catch some of it before I start.

I saw an interview with one of the guys who created it and it sounds both immense and insane.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I live 7 miles away from the sailing events, [email protected] traffic! cant wait for it to end. local people cant get tickets even if wanted.

Giants live tour on saturday be watching that instead!

millions of pounds spent out of our taxs and 'normal' people wont get any benifit from it.

Saying that i will always back my country so hope we do well.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm intending to watch the opening ceremony.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll be watching it tonight..but also interested in the track events i'll give the football a miss though


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

mygym said:


> I live 7 miles away from the sailing events, [email protected] traffic! cant wait for it to end. local people cant get tickets even if wanted.
> 
> Giants live tour on saturday be watching that instead!
> 
> ...


And even more money coming in to local economies so people will benefit. It is an inconvenience for a lot but it really is an honour to have the Olympics.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'll be watching it. I'm not really interested in the Olypmics but I did go watch the first few torches just to be part of the event really.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I love sport,no matter what it is so I'll be watching as much as possible.

Went and saw the torch here in Derby and got to be honest the atmosphere was great


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

I hope the whole thing runs smoothly but it's unlikely as we've already fcuked up with the Korean flags and the games aren't even started yet, the only city that benefits from this games Is London and it was really the worst choice logistics wise! But as always everthing revolves around london!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

DaBUCK said:


> I hope the whole thing runs smoothly but it's unlikely as we've already fcuked up with the Korean flags and the games aren't even started yet, the only city that benefits from this games Is London and it was really the worst choice logistics wise! But as always everthing revolves around london!


Maybe because london is the capital of the country ??


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i was going to quote Al Murry it's going to be a bit siht rearly ,but have to say i'm starting to warm to it now and i wish all our guys and girlls every sucsess i'll be working soi will only get to see highlights.wouldnt it be great if it was a turning point for our country


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

Dosent mean fcuk all really! There were many choices that were better and would have made for a better games for the whole of the country! Trouble is government and organisers don't like to spread the wealth, the think that London is the UK!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

DaBUCK said:


> Dosent mean fcuk all really! There were many choices that were better and would have made for a better games for the whole of the country! Trouble is government and organisers don't like to spread the wealth, the think that London is the UK!


Like?Could any of our other cities cope with all the extra tourists the Olympics have brought in?


----------



## fossman (May 15, 2011)

I got two free Olympic Football tickets when I bought my new mobile but I don't think I'll bother going.

I think I'll watch more events than I normally would but saying that a lot of them are being shown during the working day.


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

Bloody hell. So many naysayers and people complaining. FYI, traffic is always crap and existed before the Olympics..

This is simply the greatest event in the world. Yes it's cost a lot. Yes it's London. But for goodness sake people need a reality check. Anywhere it went some people would not be close.

The revenue and money it will bring in for not only London and its local communities but for the nation will be more than we have spent hosting it.

The facilities left for future generations to use are amazing.

As a children's sports coach who teaches 100s of children a week. I can safely say, that these games are inspiring lots of our youth to take up sports. Which is truly the most important part of the Olympic legacy.

People need to stop bring so cynical, forget about the banks, politics, economy and just get behind Britain.

I hope we can just show that Britain can be "great" and why we used to rule half the world!

#rantover1hourcantwait


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

I shall be watching it for sure and fcuking excited i am too as my little brother Ryan is in it (he is on the tv from 9.00-9.15 apparently, not that anyone on here knows what he looks like lol) but i shall be proud as can be!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Not long left


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Good show!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

The count down is ON!!!!

Teenage wasteland by The Who.

Nice


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Already looks good!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I know its only been on 5 minutes but WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its shockingly sh1t, bunch of little kids just fcuking singing and horses all over the place. Im embarassed.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

This ceremony is awful and anyone who thinks it will come close to recouping the money spent on it needs to pull their head out their ****! Won't even come close, read a newspaper and look at the figures. At a time when the government are making cuts to people's pensions and frontline services we could do without wasting millions that we'll never get back on what looks like the tellytubbies tv set being overrun by street dancing Abraham Lincoln lookalikes. Haha. What a joke!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Jux said:


> *I fear that other nations won't understand the opening ceremony* because it isn't going to be bright lights, shiny things and explosions. Sick of hearing it being compared to Beijing.
> 
> Nothing will beat Beijing because we have human rights, where you're not going to be bludgeoned for banging a drum out of sync.


Not just other nations ....


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Not just other nations ....


I agree .. this is sh*t lol!


----------



## EctoCrazy (Jun 11, 2012)

It's getting better (sort of)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuking horrific eh tasty. Its like we are just demonstrating what a ****ing sh1t country we are. That dance is trully terrible that the abe lincolns were doing lol


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Why is Zelda from the Terrahawks drumming away like a loon ?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking horrific eh tasty. Its like we are just demonstrating what a ****ing sh1t country we are. That dance is trully terrible that the abe lincolns were doing lol


Honestly mate it's embarrassing to watch!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Now were demonstrating when this country got overun with fcuking immigrants lol.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's ****.... and I'm not on an olympics downer im excited, but this is uber crap

I hate amateur dramatics at the best of times... it's the facial expressions that get me lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome !!!!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

its probably better on the tele too... as we can see the individual "actors". whereas from the seats it might just looks like some scruffy fellas putting the set out and packing away again


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Just think of all the fireworks they could have bought with the money instead :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dave 0511 said:


> It's ****.... and I'm not on an olympics downer im excited, but this is uber crap
> 
> I hate amateur dramatics at the best of times... it's the facial expressions that get me lol


I have really been looking forward to it but check the fcuking expressions on that drummer womans face and these pathetic dances?????????


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Tasty said:


> This ceremony is awful and anyone who thinks it will come close to recouping the money spent on it needs to pull their head out their ****! Won't even come close, read a newspaper and look at the figures. At a time when the government are making cuts to people's pensions and frontline services we could do without wasting millions that we'll never get back on what looks like the tellytubbies tv set being overrun by street dancing Abraham Lincoln lookalikes. Haha. What a joke!


Get a grip and watch it ... For a young guy your view on life Is fuked


----------



## EctoCrazy (Jun 11, 2012)

Ohh I like the molten Olympic rings


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

wonder how much in tax payers money they used for the ceremony


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Get a grip and watch it ... For a young guy your view on life Is fuked


Why?? He is right.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

ill admit it, one thing.... the rings were good


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BOND!!!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

You must admit it did get better. Quite the crescendo.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Holy **** its the Queen.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuk sake she is going to do her wave isnt she..........


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

Aaaaaah good old Great Britain! What an amazing games opening ceremony this will be.........face=palm! £40m that could have helped alot of family's across the country! The commentators are making me chuckle 'amazing' 'one of the most dynamic opening ceromonys of the games ever'! Seriously, am I watching the wrong channel!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

bonds gonna sh4g the queen!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Wee wave time


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

What a total waste of 40 million .


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

I like it, this is fcuking good, very impressive, you have to admit, it's one hell of a show, come on GB.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

WAH DA FAACK


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

Wow, lots of small minded people on here!

Some people need to get a grip!


----------



## EctoCrazy (Jun 11, 2012)

French!! WTF


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Would it be so difficult to crack a fcuking smile queen?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Fcuk the money spent, it would go on other sh1t anyway, not even going to go into what.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

sh1te


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

She looks fcuking happy don't she! Must have trod in corgi shot on the way to the chopper!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

disagree, its sh!t

and the queen parachuting in is crass at best... disrespectful at worst


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

why french?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I am actualy proud to be British right now,top stuff.


----------



## EctoCrazy (Jun 11, 2012)

How queenie let that parachuting shat go ahead it's cringe


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Where the **** are the fireworks lol


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I am actualy proud to be British right now,top stuff.


Damn right


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Getting much better, glad the forces are there.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

you should know how many people and how long it took to practice just that flag raise, trust me as i know.... over 30 military personnel for about 2.5 weeks.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Speedway said:


> I like it, this is fcuking good, very impressive, you have to admit, it's one hell of a show, come on GB.


Good man! Fcuk me aint there some miserable ol cnuts on here tonight!

What a waste of £40 million my ****!

Some of you lot need to take a good long hard look at yourselves because your old and grumpy before your time... Shame on you! :nono:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wandered where all the fcuking hospital beds had gone, theres always a lack of them and them [email protected] have nicked em for this ceremony!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Just look at what we have done here, Showing the world how it is done, I love it.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

lukeee , not at all... it is getting better. but the first 20 mins was dog sh!t


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Tommy10 said:


> Get a grip and watch it ... For a young guy your view on life Is fuked


I really wanted it to be good, I'd have loved it to be something to be proud of. I like the olympics and been trying not to complain about how hard it's made life in London recently... But this ceremony is a joke mate come on. Why are they reading out the announcements in French? Also I wouldn't say my view on life is ****ed, this is all just adding to the national debt I'll be paying until the day I'm allowed to finally retire at 70... It could at least be half decent.


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Good man! Fcuk me aint there some miserable ol cnuts on here tonight!
> 
> What a waste of £40 million my ****!
> 
> Some of you lot need to take a good long hard look at yourselves because your old and grumpy before your time... Shame on you! :nono:


Damn right matey!

The attitude that is wrong with so many people in Britain. Always looking to complain, dig, run things down!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Well i have to say that im really enjoying it, the industrial revoloution bit was brilliant!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Why the **** are they announcing in French ?!?!?!?!

And before English as welll :cursing:

:ban: the Olympics


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

think im gunna neg the queen until she cracks a smile


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

They should have just got a load of people moaning and whinging about everything.

Represent the British people properly


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

it's not an attitude problem, it's an opinion.

I think the problem is as the commentator just put it.... "danny boyle's left field vision"

left field, we always have to push the british eccentricity card.

id have preferred big feck off fireworks... properly choreographed dancers for a start


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

Does it matter what language they say first? No......

English and French are 2 of the most spoken in the world....

People can really get hung up on the smallest things....


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Why the **** are they announcing in French ?!?!?!?!
> 
> And before English as welll :cursing:
> 
> :ban: the Olympics


That's what i said. In England ffs


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> it's not an attitude problem, it's an opinion.
> 
> I think the problem is as the commentator just put it.... "danny boyle's left field vision"
> 
> ...


And that celebrates our culture how?

Brilliant, lets just have a big fireworks show.....


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I know everyone seems to condemn these kind of things, but I am fcuking proud to be British right now! and with many of the things that have happened this year.

I am so glad they are making this ceremony about BRITAIN and not going for the multicultural vote for once. I love our country being multicultural, but it's time to show what Britain is about, and they have done that well so far.

:thumb:


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

the worst thing they could do is put macca on..... uh oh i have a feeling its coming


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

I am.very proud though. Bloody good so far


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

TF03 said:


> Damn right matey!
> 
> The attitude that is wrong with so many people in Britain. Always looking to complain, dig, run things down!


Haha yeah, that's what wrong with Britain. I wanted it to be good, it just isn't. The rings were good.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

It will most likely be other languages spoken, give em time its just started ffs


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

im just hating lads chill out. it is gash as fcuk though

cant believe they made another flag error though.... should have been the Polish one! he he


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Having said this, wtf is with them doing the french announcements first?!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tasty said:


> Haha yeah, that's what wrong with Britain. I wanted it to be good, it just isn't. The rings were good.


That's because you have been too high for a few days!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

And for people that don't know

The IOC is a French organization, its always announced in French first.....


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Well I'm glad some of you like it, I actually am because I was worried people around the world would be laughing at us, maybe if some of you like it then they might too.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

did you just google that?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

MR ****ING BEAN!

YES


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

MR BEAN!! HAHAHAHA THIS SH!T JUST GOT AWESOME


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ROWAN:lol:


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

You know it's bad when the commentators are struggling for good things to say an start talking about fecking cable!

So the government cuts millions from the NHS funding then gives them a spot in an opening ceremony that cost millions........slap in the face if you ask me!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

mr bean to save the day!


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

Waiting for mr bean to headbutt the queen again! Now that would be entertaining!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

biglbs said:


> That's because you have been too high for a few days!!!!!!!!! :lol:


I usually like things more when I've been drinking! Haha. I'm just disappointed - lads I'm not anti-British or anti-Olympics or anything I just really wanted it to be amazing, spectacular, like a spotlight on what a great country we are. It just looks like a **** west end musical.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

unfortunately for me for some reason i really dont care about the olympics at all. i should as its historic, but i just dont. i wished i knew why


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

****ing mr bean saves the day.

best

ceremony

ever


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

This is actually really entertaining lol ...


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

<3 BEAN


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

NHS, we are good folks, I just spent 24hrs straight working for a patient in need, glad they show some respect to that,


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I was about to say it was getting a lot better. Then it started showing clips of corrie and doing dodgy street dance haha. Oh dear.


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

Tasty said:


> I was about to say it was getting a lot better. Then it started showing clips of corrie and doing dodgy street dance haha. Oh dear.


So what would you have liked to have seen?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

TF03 said:


> So what would you have liked to have seen?


Oh **** off mate seriously I'm allowed to have an opinion on this, I helped pay for it.

Best bit so far - playing the Jam and the Rolling Stones.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

TF03 said:


> So what would you have liked to have seen?


Anything but Corrie LOL.. Why are you so defensive of us having an opinion that its sh1t? You must be so patriotic? genuine question.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Now the Kinks too and Beatles


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Good music throughout.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

fireworks and t!ts


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

That's the queen i wanted to hear/see!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> Anything but Corrie LOL.. Why are you so defensive of us having an opinion that its sh1t? You must be so patriotic? genuine question.


Ah he's probably one of those that posts up statuses 3 times a week about how footballers should give their wages to soldiers


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Can't beat a bit of Queen


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

i wanna see that lad text her.... "send me a photo of your gash"


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

The best opening of an olympic games the world has ever seen, fact! I love my country right now. just enjoy it lads, its better than not having it at all. Be proud of it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

If JLS turn up im committing suicide.


----------



## EctoCrazy (Jun 11, 2012)

So the chick drops her phone but then the lad picks it up and phones her? He's got her ****in Phone


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Not sure a song about premature ejaculation ws really necessary

Frankie Says Relax


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Oh **** off mate seriously I'm allowed to have an opinion on this, I helped pay for it.
> 
> Best bit so far - playing the Jam and the Rolling Stones.


It was a genuine question....obviously you must have a massive problem with it! You say you don't like it. So I was just curious as to what have been a better opening ceremony for you?



Suprakill4 said:


> Anything but Corrie LOL.. Why are you so defensive of us having an opinion that its sh1t? You must be so patriotic? genuine question.


Well, yes I am. But I just think that people are very quick to jump on the "its crap" band wagon. All I wanted to know was what would have made a better ceremony for the people who don't like it?

I love it but thats my opinion. Not that its right or wrong.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Bit of Prodigy, yes lad.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

This is ****ing epic.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

someones getting sticky fingers


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Very cool, a lot of work gone into it!


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm just happy that so far everything has been thoroughly British, and not like 'JLS-british' as mentioned above.

The Jam, Bowie, The Stones, Queen, Frankie Goes to Hollywood, New Order, Underworld, Blur, Prodigy

love it


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Ah he's probably one of those that posts up statuses 3 times a week about how footballers should give their wages to soldiers


Yep, all day every day!

Edit: Actually to me would be better....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

We gunna see him rump her in the loft ?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

All that good music...

And then Dizzee Rascal


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

miming too!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

TF03 said:


> It was a genuine question....obviously you must have a massive problem with it! You say you don't like it. So I was just curious as to what have been a better opening ceremony for you?
> 
> Well, yes I am. But I just think that people are very quick to jump on the "its crap" band wagon. All I wanted to know was what would have made a better ceremony for the people who don't like it?
> 
> I love it but thats my opinion. Not that its right or wrong.


im on no bandwagon at all, i do think its sh1t (some bits have been ok) Its just not "extravagant". The dancing is by far the worst thing about this, i can dance better and my dancing is described by my mates as an eskimo lost on slippy ice.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

SO many cracking tunes throughout, fantastic music choice


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

And Mr Internet


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

fair play getting him in.... the web has changed the whole world to be fair


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> im on no bandwagon at all, i do think its sh1t (some bits have been ok) Its just not "extravagant". The dancing is by far the worst thing about this, i can dance better and my dancing is described by my mates as an eskimo lost on slippy ice.


Fair enough. All though, the dancing may not be mind blowing. I think the content has been great. Celebrating British culture.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Completely agree Macho Man!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

UNLEASH THE FIREWORKS!


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I can't believe I'm getting to see this, and in under an hour I'm going to win the lottery! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

TF03 said:


> Fair enough. All though, the dancing may not be mind blowing. I think the content has been great. Celebrating British culture.


Yes suppose if that floats your boat. This is better showing the torch on its travels and all the good lighting etc, thats what i enjoy i couldnt care less about the culture of this country and given the chance i would leave and never come back.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

who's lighting it though? hopefully daley


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Nah its gone off course now


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> and given the chance i would leave and never come back.


Lol....sorry made me chuckle.

Can't say fairer than that...


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> who's lighting it though? hopefully daley


I want Beckham to do it.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

didnt think he was in the running?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Speedway said:


> I want Beckham to do me.


We're all thinking it mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

TF03 said:


> Lol....sorry made me chuckle.
> 
> Can't say fairer than that...


Why??

I lived in germany a long time on seperate occasions and the quality of life was fantastic compared to here. Granted alot has changed since i left Germany so cant say whether its sh1t their either.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

WTF is he doing?????


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

all got a bit awkward now


----------



## EctoCrazy (Jun 11, 2012)

Now the boring flag carrying shyt


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

WTF one of the afghanistan olympians has got a rucksack!!!

(JOKING!)


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

synthasize said:


> We're all thinking it mate.


he does have the best body after all.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Is that copper they are carrying??


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Is that copper they are carrying??


Who Johnny Lee?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

£2.80 on euromillions.... boom


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PatWelsh said:


> Who Johnny Lee?


Now that is fcuking funny mate!!!!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

We should be proud of ourselves,I thought it was quite good.

I notice typical "glass half empty" Brits have flooded the post.

Stop trying to put this country down so much every chance you have


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

are we only on "B"...


----------



## Spanky17 (Feb 16, 2011)

Best part so far for me was rowan atkinson.


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Anyone watching tonight..and how do the people out of london and further afield think of this once in a lifetime experience plus anyone got tickets


Will be watching it and the games. Missed it last time due to working Mon - Fri. Now work 4 on 4 off so 4 days to enjoy the more obsure sports like weightlifting, grecian wrestling, judo etc, thats if they give them enough TV coverage. Too much coverage of swimming, cycling etc imo. Not fair lol.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

lol.... not "glass half empty"..... more like "glass full of pig spooge"


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

all sports events are streamed on bbc if not on tele


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Im rooting for GB but thats after JA  ...plus we all know Dwain Chambers aint got nuttin on the machine that is Usain Bolt


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

if you're bored with the ceremony, check this out

http://explore.org/#!/live-cams/player/brown-bear-salmon-cam-brooks-falls


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

Hmm, really not sure what to make of this opening "ceremony".....if you can call it that.

To me, it seemed that this whole opening ceremony was aimed at lentil eating, vegan loving, politically [email protected] I just didn't for one moment get the impression that it even remotely celebrated Britishness and what Great Britain stood for and what it has given the world.....ie Democracy and Freedom. We hail from a small wet wind swept pathetic little island in the cold Atlantic and yet our ancestors went out and built one of the greatest and most inspiring empire's the world has ever known. Yes, our forefathers may well have been some of the biggest bunch of land grabbing murderous raping pillagers world has ever seen, but what they actually gave was something that no other nation or empire has really been able to achieve - democracy. Most of the free world's political infrastructure and military doctrine is based on Great Britain. We bemoan our political system, yet it is still the envy of the world. We have a tiny under equipped military, yet ours is always the first into the firing line while other countries shrug their shoulders. Our architecture can be seen all over the world. We turned otherwise savage backwater countries into modern industrialised nations. We have a monarchy that has lasted for the better part of a thousand years while other nations were busy putting theirs to the sword, and look at the state of their grand "republics". Our Great Britain stood up in the face of other nations to protect mans freedoms in every single far flung corner of the globe even when we were vastly out numbered and out gunned. We gave the world the Magna Carter and the Bill Of Rights. We led the charge in abolishing slavery. We founded the very first colony in America that eventually led to the creation of the United States Of America. We created the Industrial Revolution. We stood up for other peoples freedoms and democracy when every other nation was busy either running away or sucking c0ck. A lot of these sports that we'll be seeing during the Olympics......originated in Great Britain!

I could go on and on about what our Country has given the world but I'd be here all year. Instead here's a little list of what we have done for the world - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_English_inventions_and_discoveries.

Sadly very little of that heritage was evident in this p!ss poor of an excuse of a "ceremony".

If I were in charge of an opening ceremony I would have included stuff like this (in no particular order):

1. Re-enactment of the Battle Of Britain

2. Re-enactment of the Battle Of Waterloo

3. Re-enactment of the Battle Of Trafalgar

4. Re-enactment of the Battle Of Agincourt

5. Re-enactment of the Battle Of El Alamein

I think you know where I'm going with this......


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Well this is my view. you either have to be black or from London to be from Britian. Everything has been centered on London there has been nothing from other regions apart from the Beetles. I bet the organizers are wishing the beetles were londoners now.. I can honestly tell you if to be british you have to be mr bean or mary poppins then I guess you can call me welsh from now on am sick of it! That was nothing to do with britain. If you kick off on being black comment I don't really care, There are plenty of other minorites that have been completely ignored. Wales, Scotland and N ireland don't exist as part of britain obviously!

Not only that the whole ceremoney was a joke what was all that crap I though I was tripping on mushrooms in all fairness, and it will be lost on other nations what an embarrassment really peed off with it can stick their torch up their london ****


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

de javu


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

although race shouldn't have anything to do with it... it's like we over play the diversity card

"LOOK HOW DIVERSE WE ARE.... WE'VE GOT BLACK GUYS IN WHEELCHAIRS"

and yes i'd like some more yorkshire themed stuff...

miners fighting coppers, a bit of good old fashioned wife beating. real britain lol

as for the other mega long post i agree with it all, apart from just having a run down of "britains top ten battles" for 3 hrs


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

offo said:


> Well this is my view. you either have to be black or from London to be from Britian. Everything has been centered on London there has been nothing from other regions apart from the Beetles. I bet the organizers are wishing the beetles were londoners now.. I can honestly tell you if to be british you have to be mr bean or mary poppins then I guess you can call me welsh from now on am sick of it! That was nothing to do with britain. If you kick off on being black comment I don't really care, There are plenty of other minorites that have been completely ignored. Wales, Scotland and N ireland don't exist as part of britain obviously!
> 
> Not only that the whole ceremoney was a joke what was all that crap I though I was tripping on mushrooms in all fairness, and it will be lost on other nations what an embarrassment really peed off with it can stick their torch up their london ****


Mate i was gonna say exactly the same thing, was waaaay too pc for my liking.


----------



## BaronSamedi (Jul 23, 2012)

it started poorly but then got good

the joining of the rings was really good

what should of happened though was, that whole queen sequence should of built up to her lighting the torch, that would of been special, no other country could do that and people would of liked it, but in the end all that build up was to watch the queen enter the stadium


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

offo said:


> Well this is my view. you either have to be black or from London to be from Britian. Everything has been centered on London there has been nothing from other regions apart from the Beetles. I bet the organizers are wishing the beetles were londoners now.. I can honestly tell you if to be british you have to be mr bean or mary poppins then I guess you can call me welsh from now on am sick of it! That was nothing to do with britain. If you kick off on being black comment I don't really care, There are plenty of other minorites that have been completely ignored. Wales, Scotland and N ireland don't exist as part of britain obviously!
> 
> Not only that the whole ceremoney was a joke what was all that crap I though I was tripping on mushrooms in all fairness, and it will be lost on other nations what an embarrassment really peed off with it can stick their torch up their london ****


spit it out mate, did you like it or not?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

The race of people still crosses peoples mind in a happy event like this. Ridiculous.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

agreed... except the queen parachuting... that was cringeworthy

i said it before now i say it again.... t!ts and fireworks, it's after the watershed!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

synthasize said:


> spit it out mate, did you like it or not?


FPMSL!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just watched Beijing ceremony on youtube, wtf were our organisers thinking.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll lay your sh1t bare - very un-English


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

synthasize said:


> spit it out mate, did you like it or not?


HAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Brilliant.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Wait for the lighter of the tourch, a black guy in a wheel chair with his white parents cheering in the background, everybody's happy.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Just watched Beijing ceremony on youtube, wtf were our organisers thinking.


now they are drummers!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fiji to the Bee-Gees


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

Is that a white flag France is waving or am I colour blind?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

i reckon, the torch will be lit..... by......

her majesty queen elizabeth... blacked up.... on crutches.....

with prince philip on her piggyback, dressed as a holocaust survivor

singing the albanian national anthem.... in sign language


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> i reckon, the torch will be lit..... by......
> 
> her majesty queen elizabeth... blacked up.... on crutches.....
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

And here come Ze Germans......and if you look closely in the background you can see the French looking up at the sky for the tell tale sign of an ME109 on a straffing run.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

synthasize said:


> spit it out mate, did you like it or not?


****ing loved it mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dave 0511 said:


> i reckon, the torch will be lit..... by......
> 
> her majesty queen elizabeth... blacked up.... on crutches.....
> 
> ...


HAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA I LOVE this thread!

DO GB go last????


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Did anyone notice the German guy saluting???


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Lads I won the euromillions so dont bother checking your tickets


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Repped for cash


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Fcuk me did you see the chick waving the finland flag!! 6'4 of pure blonde filth, scrap what i said.... Best olympics ever lol!!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

synthasize said:


> Lads I won the euromillions so dont bother checking your tickets


send me some money so i can get over this heartache of the olympics


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA I LOVE this thread!
> 
> DO GB go last????


Think so mate, Chris hoy is carrying our flag.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA I LOVE this thread!
> 
> DO GB go last????


Maybe they come under UK.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

offo said:


> send me some money so i can get over this heartache of the olympics


Sorry mate but youre last on my list after your hurtful comments


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

there should be a "PHIL THE GREEK - VISION" if you press the red button on your digibox

It would be comedy gold


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

mm, Iraqi flag bearer looks a bit of all right.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I love how tonight UKM has been segregated into 'Olympics Opening Ceremony' and 'No Interest in Olympics'

shall we bitch about them? shall we? heehee


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

synthasize said:


> Sorry mate but youre last on my list after your hurtful comments


I am first......have you really won.....?......lol


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

Jamaicans.....stoned out of their boxes.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

synthasize said:


> I love how tonight UKM has been segregated into 'Olympics Opening Ceremony' and 'No Interest in Olympics'
> 
> shall we bitch about them? shall we? heehee


I just noticed that as well lol, fcuk Milky and his buddies, the real brits are here.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

"the mound is nice and full" lol


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

Time for ll the 'stan countries....we may be here for quite some time.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Next up....whogivesafcukastan...lol


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Speedway said:


> I just noticed that as well lol, fcuk Milky and his buddies, the real brits are here.


Rule, Britannia!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Right lads I'm off, as much as I love all the comedy material presented by this spectacle of left-wing-back-patting-amateur-dramatics-minority-fest..... I'm going to bed .night


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

halfway!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Omg did you see miss Kuwait? ... Im typing this with one hand lol


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Mate, this is class, I want to wave like that one day, loving the happyness, just look at it, free your mind olympic haters, bet you wish you could wave like that one day.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Im out too, night all.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Omg did you see miss Kuwait? ... Im typing this with one hand lol


holding a Union Jack with the other I hope?! :cursing:


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

There's still time for a massive battle re-enactment. Got all the right countries there. Just a case of lining them all up so Team GB can kick the sh!te out of them......just like old times.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Speedway said:


> Mate, this is class, I want to wave like that one day, loving the happyness, just look at it, free your mind olympic haters, bet you wish you could wave like that one day.


I just tried it and its actually fcuking impossible to wave like that


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

hahaha, look at the size of Bolt, hahaha


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

synthasize said:


> I just tried it and its actually fcuking impossible to wave like that


Practice mate, It will make you happy, have another go now lol, I am doing it now and I am happy, it works, wave your fcuking head off lol


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

How many empty seats are there?? Seen more fans see Accrington Stanley play!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Pretty damn good actually


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

Bored of this crap now. Switching over to Dave for some QI.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Speedway said:


> hahaha, look at the size of Bolt, hahaha


he's massive isn't he!


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Speedway said:


> Practice mate, It will make you happy, have another go now lol, I am doing it now and I am happy, it works, wave your fcuking head off lol


Im sat in my lounge fcuking sniggering to myself and my family are looking at me, and I just thought, it probably won't make any difference if I do just start waving like an Olympian lol


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

synthasize said:


> Im sat in my lounge fcuking sniggering to myself and my family are looking at me, and I just thought, it probably won't make any difference if I do just start waving like an Olympian lol


pmsl, thats the way mate.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Speedway said:


> pmsl, thats the way mate.


hahaaa this thread has had me creasing tonight


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

synthasize said:


> hahaaa this thread has had me creasing tonight


And me mate but this is getting a little wearing now, how much waving do they want to do, ffs it must end soon lol


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Togo shirts lol


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Speedway said:


> And me mate but this is getting a little wearing now, how much waving do they want to do, ffs it must end soon lol


so much waving, im getting RSI


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

WTF is wrong with the queen?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Ahal84 said:


> WTF is wrong with the queen?


Haha she was just bored out of her nut, picking her nails.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

I am going to walk in to work waving like that on Monday, see what they think of that sh1t lol.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Speedway said:


> Togo shirts lol


Please say youre still watching because the GB waving has been some of the best all evening.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Tasty said:


> Haha she was just bored out of her nut, picking her nails.


Ha ha well she picked a bloody wrong time to pick her nails.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

synthasize said:


> Please say youre still watching because the GB waving has been some of the best all evening.


Brap brap brap


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

synthasize said:


> Please say youre still watching because the GB waving has been some of the best all evening.


Top class waving, fcuking love it.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

there are a few fitties at the olympics this year


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

jake87 said:


> there are a few fitties at the olympics this year


yes, the average level of fitness is very high


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

They need to stop wheeling out Ali, he's not well, give the man some peace. The applause he got gave me a little tingle though


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Total waste of money IMO.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Whose idea was it to go marching on the hillside :lol:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Nidge said:


> Total waste of money IMO.


We have an intruder from the no interest thread, be on you guard people.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Whose idea was it to go marching on the hillside :lol:


I think it was either Frodo or Bilbo not sure though I think they both pushed to show their shire though...


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Speedway said:


> We have an intruder from the no interest thread, be on you gaurd people.


Lynch him, lynch him!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

We have been expecting them :lol:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

making a big deal out of it aren't they...


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I just want it to **** down with rain now


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

i dont give a fcuk what anyone says that flame thing is cool


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Speedway said:


> We have an intruder from the no interest thread, be on you guard people.





synthasize said:


> Lynch him, lynch him!


Seriously though you can't look at this event, the stadia etc and think... £40m? Bargain! It's a monumental waste of money, will be good to watch though.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Nidge said:


> Total waste of money IMO.


Not really a waste as the 200+ copper petals still hold a decent scrap value


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

so will we be told how much the the olympics has made money wise do u think? Or will they keep it a secret?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

offo said:


> so will we be told how much the the olympics has made money wise do u think? Or will they keep it a secret?


Come on man lets enjoy the two weeks and worry about the implications once we've got all the gold!!


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

yeah once we win all the medals we can take them to Cash4Gold and then that should cover the cost of the Olympics because the price of gold is really high


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

gold medals for millions of pounds...yeah the trade seems lie a good investment


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

To be honest, I don't care what anyone says, I personally thought that most of that was friggin awesome.

Proud to be British. :thumbup1:


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Foamy said:


> To be honest, I don't care what anyone says, I personally thought that most of that was friggin awesome.
> 
> Proud to be British. :thumbup1:


Me too mate, me too


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

http://wzeu.search-results.com/r?t=p&d=apn&s=zuk&c=a&app=aoth&l=dis&o=16540&sv=0a652929&ip=5191fe91&id=E4C88D083E6E724FA3EA426843027739&q=which+countries+win+the+olympics&p=1&qs=121&ac=121&g=2dddAKTMuAbsMp&cu.wz=0&en=gs&io=0&ep=&eo=&b=a001&bc=&br=&tp=d&ec=10&pt=All-time%20Olympic%20Games%20medal%20table%20-%20Wikipedia%2C%20the%20free%20...&ex=&url=&u=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All-time_Olympic_Games_medal_table

check the link the olympi games gold medals table for countries i think britain is the 4th highest in the world.. USA, Soviet union, germany, great britain


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thought it was great, nice to see our country doing something really well for a change. Ill be watching as much as I can, particularly the lifting. I was involved in a small part with the design of the velodrome and the aquatics centre so iv got a keen interest in seeing the events in both of those also.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Some of the posts on this thread are ridiculous...

Im a british pakistani and the ceremony was awesome... Very proud to be british...

We have topped all ceremonies...

The torch was an excellent design also...

Cmonnnn TEAM GB!!!


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

Roll on the Olympic lifts


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Right I've just watched 5 minutes and I'm bored, great Britain should do better than that... Any mention of the brixton riots... Didnt think so

Anyway

Yohan Blake to beat Usain Bolt


----------



## mrimg (Sep 6, 2011)

offo said:


> so will we be told how much the the olympics has made money wise do u think? Or will they keep it a secret?


I'd be sceptical over any stats really, they're usually part of some political spin to justify all the spending, I'm more interested in the wider benefit to the average person, not just a shopkeeper who's sold a few extra bottles of pop lol.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Speedway said:


> We have an intruder from the no interest thread, be on you guard people.


£ XX billions of pounds spent on this waste of time, what happened the amateur ethos that used to drive the Olympics? Now a days even the most useless olympian seems to think they are some sort of Demi-God. They do nothing unless theres a serious amount of money in it for them, they won't tolerate anything but the best by way of accomodation or transport.

Worse still is that the Mega Sponsors have taken over these games for their own corporate greed, It's no more than a giant advertizing exercise where they can show their products to the world, they Crush without consideration those that have the temerity to use the Olympic Rings logo in a shop display unless they pay for the privelige first.

Amatuers have become Professionals, any Camaraderie, sense of fairplay or sportsmanship between competitors has long since vanished, they even resort to cheating in order to win even before the Games have started.

In these Austere times I can see nothing but a massive haemorrhaging of Tax payers money just to appease a few bright eyed and bushy tailed Olympic single theme obsessives.

I really don't care im I am cast as a Cynical downer, but I'm totally hacked off with the Costs Involved and also of the UK's medias misguided belief that every man Jack of us is in the least bit Interested in this Giant Olympic Ego trip.

Roll on the Closing ceremony, then let us take stock of how much each little Medal has cost the Tax payer, It Certainly won't cost the Games sponsors themselves who'll undoubtedly profit from the games, but It will fall to Joe Bloggs the Tax Payer to pick up the final tab


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I loved the opening, I'm proud to be British and the money spent has been spent mostly in the UK, its not as if they sent the money to the moon!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

George-Bean said:


> I loved the opening, I'm proud to be British and the money spent has been spent mostly in the UK, its not as if they sent the money to the moon!


Tell that to the Children and their parents who've just found out that their ECMO unit is to be closed down, tell that to the man over the river who sleeps in a cardboard box, down the road a lady needs an operation but the NHS hasn't got any funds, a man is attacked but the police can't save him in time as there aren't enough of them to go around etc etc.


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

offo said:


> http://wzeu.search-results.com/r?t=p&d=apn&s=zuk&c=a&app=aoth&l=dis&o=16540&sv=0a652929&ip=5191fe91&id=E4C88D083E6E724FA3EA426843027739&q=which+countries+win+the+olympics&p=1&qs=121&ac=121&g=2dddAKTMuAbsMp&cu.wz=0&en=gs&io=0&ep=&eo=&b=a001&bc=&br=&tp=d&ec=10&pt=All-time%20Olympic%20Games%20medal%20table%20-%20Wikipedia%2C%20the%20free%20...&ex=&url=&u=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All-time_Olympic_Games_medal_table
> 
> check the link the olympi games gold medals table for countries i think britain is the 4th highest in the world.. USA, Soviet union, germany, great britain


Soviet Union was BOSS! 18 games entered and 1204 medals!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Nidge said:


> Tell that to the Children and their parents who've just found out that their ECMO unit is to be closed down, tell that to the man over the river who sleeps in a cardboard box, down the road a lady needs an operation but the NHS hasn't got any funds, a man is attacked but the police can't save him in time as there aren't enough of them to go around etc etc.


I think as a sportsman you'd perhaps understand a bit more.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Is me or are the sky news woman covering it this morning smoking hot?!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Charlotte Hawkins, man shes top totty, you should see the weather girl in the week too. ;-D


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

watched this on telly last night and I thought it was class.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I enjoyed it too and will try catch up with some of the events...cant understand the people bitching about waste of money and what not..too busy slating this country but when we do something note worthy that has the world watching us they still find a reason to act up kmt..


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm very proud of how it started off and I hope we keep it up.

Never really liked Danny Boyle but he put on a fairly good show.

People saying about Beijing,you can't compare their budget with ours.

And for people moaning about the amount of money being wasted,itge Olympics will bring in a lot more money then what has been spent.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Nidge said:


> Tell that to the Children and their parents who've just found out that their ECMO unit is to be closed down, tell that to the man over the river who sleeps in a cardboard box, down the road a lady needs an operation but the NHS hasn't got any funds, a man is attacked but the police can't save him in time as there aren't enough of them to go around etc etc.


Mate thats not caused by the olympics, thats caused mostly by the fcuking spongers in this country


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

So glad I'm nowhere near London - will leave all you weirdos with dodgy haircuts and daft shoes to enjoy the traffic!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

didnt see the beginning, started I think when C countries were walking. really liked it, except that ridiculous band ''monkeys'' or whatever they called ruining perfect the beatles hit, the idea of lighting Olympic Cauldron was amazing


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Watched it till it got to the part of introducing all the countries haha got bored then haha.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

fitrut said:


> didnt see the beginning, started I think when C countries were walking. really liked it, except that ridiculous band ''monkeys'' or whatever they called ruining perfect the beatles hit, the idea of lighting Olympic Cauldron was amazing


you missed the best bits if you only started watching it then!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

synthasize said:


> you missed the best bits if you only started watching it then!


yeah I know, just seen on net, flying HM, Mr Bean and Mr Bond


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I have mixed feeligns about the opening ceremony - I was pretty disappointed by the choreography; I feel that when profressional dancers are used in well choreographed performances the impact can be truely amazing but they didn't do that. The beginning was just like a history lesson rather than a celebration IMO, however, I did like the Great Ormond Street part and felt that their involvement and performace was quite moving. The rings were really good too IMO as was the Olympic cauldron. I'm glad I stayed up to watch it.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

i was dissapointed.. thought it was purial and looked like something out of a fancy school play. i can see japan / american just laughing at us now.

my two cents.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

harryalmighty said:


> i was dissapointed.. thought it was purial and looked like something out of a fancy school play. i can see japan / american just laughing at us now.
> 
> my two cents.


Why would Japan and America be laughing at us????


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Because they see how broke we are


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Breda said:


> Because they see how broke we are


trust me mate America is more 'broke' than us by far!


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

God theres some prats on here! young kids with no idea about life in general! Thought the opening ceremony was brilliant showed the world that Britain has given them just about everything they think they inveted! and unlike the Chinese who wouldnt put anyone on tele that wasnt 110% perfect i liked the fact they incorperated a lot of underprivileged,Sick and diabled children the deaf choir singing and signing the national anthem was amazing! Proud to be british and English! as for everyone having a go and oh the money could be used elsewere and blah and blah and blah GET OF YOUR HIGH HORSE AND GROW UP


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Tbh I'm still not sure what to make of the opening event, it was a bit too bazzar and out of the box for me but still worth watching and a relief that nothing bad happened!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The girls done well against Cameroon..second and third goals went in too easy


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Merouria said:


> Soviet Union was BOSS! 18 games entered and 1204 medals!


Eastern European genetics.....no steroids, honestly....

TiVo'd the opening ceremony and watched it this evening. Glad i did too, thought it was ****ing excellent, from the choirs at the start to the music montage, to the cauldron at the end. I shed a tear a few times, like when the signing choir sang the national anthem. Makes me proud to be British.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyone know how many medals we've got so far?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Anyone know how many medals we've got so far?


I think 2, Lizzie Armitstead silver in the women's road race and swimming Rebecca Adlington bronze in the 400m freestyle.


----------

